# Steering system selection



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not really sure, but I would think the 3 turn is for smaller motors, and the 4 turn, being it has more gear reduction, is for larger ones. So all things being equal I'd go with 3 on a small boat.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

3 turn
Im also not a fan of the no feedback. The locks in the helm that give it the "no feedback" make it feel notch or ratchety as your turning the wheel.
I still perfer the old simple cheap feedback system.
When you turn your anode fin on the lower unit the correct way you shouldnt have to fight the steering whatsoever.
I have it on my skiff with the 70hp and I can let go of the wheel completely at speed and it just stays there.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Uggg! I should have just gone with a tiller!
No feedback is manditory these days ain't it?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Not at all.
Its just more expensive for a worse imo system.
Imo its more for 150hp and up (no feed back), but at that point im going hydraulic...
Trust me, you wont have any problems with a feedback system on your 40


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Not at all.
> Its just more expensive for a worse imo system.
> Imo its more for 150hp and up (no feed back), but at that point im going hydraulic...
> Trust me, you wont have any problems with a feedback system on your 40


What are the regulations on no feed back. I was under the inpression that all new steering systems have to be no feed back. Now that you brought it up I did get to pilot one boat that was NFB and it did feel "rachitty". I didn't like it. I thought something was wrong. I want that smooth steering. Ain't gotta be butter smooth but atleast click free.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

As far as I know there are no laws against it otherwise you wouldnt be able to buy it at your local west marine.
If there is I honestly wouldnt abide if it was my own personal boat anyways.
Maybe Brett can google somethin up.
But I havent even heard of any kind of law about it


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't need google for this one... ;D

No feed back steering is a result of the boys with the need for speed.
The ones who hang 150 hp up on the back of a hull.
After you reach a certain amount of horsepower, those steering tabs become ineffective
due to the size and pitch of the props being turned. The no-feedback system was produced
so you didn't strain yourself maintaining control of the wheel when running those big engines.
Under 90 hp I never felt the need to use anything but the basic Safe-T-Helm.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, I'm going to look it up. I found something else though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs-tYV0eNvg

After watching this and actually seeing the gears of the systems...I think I might end up with a UFlex helm instead.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What is wrong with the pulley and cable system of the 30's?

I just installed a Uflex and so far it is good.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> What is wrong with the pulley and cable system of the 30's?
> 
> I just installed a Uflex and so far it is good.


Which one? I assume that yours doesn't have "no feed back?" How do you like it?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

T71. Came in a box with cables, helm, steering wheel and all hardware. Eazy peazy.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> T71.  Came in a box with cables, helm, steering wheel and all hardware.  Eazy peazy.


That ones got a good price point:
http://www.boatersland.com/uflex-rotech.html

Thanks Ducknut, Brett, and gang!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I usually agree with cut, but I have no problem with the NFB steering systems. The good ones at least, go with the Teleflex safe T II system. 

Just my .002


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im familiar with the system, and while there is nothing wrong with it I just dont like the clicking inside the helm.
Just a personal preference I suppose, well lol hydraulic is my real personal preference.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

> What is wrong with the pulley and cable system of the 30's?



This is what I use... haha
Recently blew the motor on this boat. Sop, I recon that I will have to replace the steering to install newer motor...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

On some of the classic woodies you will see new engines rigged with the pulley systems.

Don't give into technology!!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, update I bought a Uflex system. It's one of those rotary systems. Seems nice. I also picked up a SS steering wheel.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Where did you get the wheel D? I may have a few extra control cables at the house if you need them, will know for sure where they are Saturday.


----------

